# Vatican Congratulates Sikh Community On Prakash Divas Of Siri Guru Nanak Sahib



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 19, 2010)

Vatican Congratulates Sikh Community
on Prakash Divas of Siri Guru Nanak Sahib

World Sikh Council - America Region (WSC-AR)
P.O. Box 3635, Columbus, Ohio 43210, USA
Phone: 972.985.9591
Fax: 888-398-1875
E-mail: contact@worldsikhcouncil.org
Web: www.worldsikhcouncil.org


Contact: Manmohan Singh, Secretary General, WSC-AR, contact@worldsikhcouncil.org, Phone: 972-985-9591

November 19, 2010

The World Sikh Council – America Region (WSC-AR) is pleased to announce that today it received with appreciation a letter from the Vatican congratulating the Sikh community on the Prakash Divas (birth anniversary) of Siri Guru Nanak Sahib, the founder of the Sikh Faith, which falls on this coming Sunday, November 21, 2010. This is the first time the Vatican has issued a statement on this auspicious Gurpurab.

In response, Dr. Satpal Singh, Chairperson of WSC-AR remarked, “We are appreciative of this kind gesture of the Vatican and look forward to engaging even deeper with the Vatican and the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops.”

Text of the letter received by WSC-AR from the Vatican is included below.

Sikh Gurdwaras are requested to share the message from the Vatican with the Sikh community during the Sunday Gurpurab celebrations. A Panjabi translation of the letter can be obtained by emailing contact@worldsikhcouncil.org.

WSC-AR is a representative and elected body of Sikh Gurdwaras and institutions in the United States. Its members include 45 Gurdwaras (Sikh places of worship) and other Sikh institutions, across the nation. WSC-AR works to promote Sikh interests at the national and international level focusing on issues of advocacy, education, and well-being of humankind.

*******************

PONTIFICIUM CONSILIUM PRO DIALOGO INTER RELIGIONES

N. 764/10

18 November 2010

Dear Sikh Friends,

Cordial greetings of peace and joy to you from the Pontifical Council for Interreligious Dialogue, the Office of His Holiness the Pope Benedict XVI for the promotion of relations with people of different religious traditions, as you celebrate on 21 November this year the Birth Anniversary of Siri Guru Nanak Sahib.

Occasions such as this offer us both Christians and Sikhs who believe in the Fatherhood of God and brotherhood of all human beings, the opportunity to expand our reach out and extend our engagement towards the well-being of all.

Promotion of the common good of humanity is, in fact, one of the many avowed goals of all world religions. This goal, as we know, is inextricably linked to the recognition of the dignity of human persons. “The duty to respect the dignity of each human being, in whose nature the image of the Creator is reflected, means in consequence that the person cannot be disposed of at will” (Pope Benedict XVI, Message for the World Day of Peace, 2007). In essence, it means total and unimpeded respect for the other no matter what creed, colour, culture, or social condition he or she may belong to. Evidently, it is both a right and a duty as well. We, as believers, therefore rightfully uphold ideas and works that are based on mutual respect and that generate brotherhood, joining hands to promote the common good.

In a world best with lack of respect for human persons and violations of their fundamental rights, we, Christians and Sikhs, along with people of other religious traditions and persons of good will, share the huge responsibility to serve in society as catalysts that promote respect for human dignity because peace is in danger when human dignity is not respected and when social coexistence does not seek the common good.

Wishing you, once again, a Happy Prakash Divas of Siri Guru Nanak Sahib!

Jean-Louis, Cardinal Tauran (President, Pontifical Council for Interreligious Dialogue)
Archbishop Pier Luigi, Celata (Secretary, Pontifical Council for Interreligious Dialogue)
******************

Member Gurdwaras of WSC-AR:
1.  Pacific Coast Khalsa Diwan Society, Stockton, CA
2. Gurdwara Sahib Fremont, Fremont, CA
3. Guru Nanak Sikh Mission, Livingston, CA
4. Sikh Gurdwara of LA, North Hollywood, CA
5. Sikh Gurdwara Riverside, Riverside, CA
6. Colorado Singh Sabha, Denver, CO
7. Guru Singh Sabha of Augusta, Augusta, GA
8. Sikh Study Circle of Atlanta, Atlanta, GA
9. Sikh Religious Society of Chicago, Palatine, IL
10. Sikh Society of South, New Orleans, LA
11. New England Sikh Study Circle, Boston, MA
12. Singh Sabha of Michigan, Canton, MI
13. Sikh Gurdwara of Michigan, Rochester Hills, MI
14. Sikh Society of Michigan, Madison Heights, MI
15. Guru Nanak Foundation of Jackson, MS
16. Sikh Gurdwara of North Carolina, Durham, NC
17. Sikh Sabha of Upper Valley, Hanover, NH
18. Garden State Sikh Association, Bridgewater, NJ
19. Guru Nanak Sikh Society of Delaware Valley, Sewell, NJ
20. Siri Guru Singh Sabha, Glenrock, NJ
21. Sikh Sabha of New Jersey, Lawrenceville, NJ
22. Gurdwara Baba Deep Singh, Las Vegas, NV
23. Sikh Cultural Society Inc., Richmond Hills, NY
24. Sikh Cultural & Edu. Society of Western NY, Buffalo, NY
25. Sikh Religious Society of Dayton, Dayton, OH
26. Guru Nanak Found. of Greater Cleveland, Richfield, OH
27. Guru Gobind Singh Sikh Society, Bedford, OH
28. Guru Nanak Religious Soc. of Central Ohio, Columbus, OH
29. Sikh Sadh Sangat, Easton, PA
30. Philadelphia Sikh Society, Millbourne, PA
31. Tristate Sikh Cultural Society, Monroeville, PA
32. Mid South Sikh Sabha, Memphis, TN
33. Sikh Center of Gulf Coast, Houston, TX
34. Siri Guru Singh Sabha, Richardson, TX
35. Sikh Gurdwara of North Texas, Garland, TX
36. Singh Sabha Gurdwara, Fairfax, VA
37. Sikh Association of Central Virginia, VA
38. Sikh Religious Society of Wisconsin, Brookfield, WI

Other Sikh Institution Members of WSC-AR:
1. Siri Guru Granth Sahib Found., Anaheim, CA
2. Sikhs Serving America, Topeka, KS
3. Sikh Youth Federation of North America, White Plains, NY
4. Sikh Heritage Foundation, Long Island, NY
5. Sikh Educational & Religious Foundation, Dublin, OH
6. Sikh Youth Federation of USA, Toledo, OH
7. Academy of Guru Granth Studies, Arlington, TX


----------

